
Is your system organized? - styles
Is your system organized? Do you have all of your folders organized and clean or do you have junk all over and you just know where it is?
======
jlengrand
Another thing I took for a friend is to number my folders.

For example, I would have 00_perso 01_projects 00_projecta 00_projectb

Somehow my brain is better at remembering the numbers than searching for a
folder name. Using that for a few weeks, I realized that I actually started to
organize stuff ore, because it was easy to find them.

Ex : gitconfig would be 00 01 .gitconfig My billing 01 02 02

etc. . .

Starting using that technique ended up making myself organized.

------
gjvc
When I was a kid I adopted a simple rule which has served me well. A folder
should only contain all folders or all files. This forces one to reclassify
until there exists a classification for everything.

YMMV.

~~~
stevekemp
I do the same thing - with the extra rule that directory names have their
first letter capitalized - and files are always lower-cased.

------
voiduser
I keep folder and files like I would code.

Folder - > class Files - > functions

This way I keep all my folders concise and relevant.

